# Synthetic Rope attachment.



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I did this really nice writeup, with pictures no less, that describes how to attach short lengths of synthetic rope to the winch drum so multilple lines are coming off the drum. But, for some reason I can't down load it. It says it is an invalid file. I don't know if it is too big of file or maybe it is because it is a Word file or maybe something else.

Anyone with ideas? I use computers quite a bit but that doesn't mean I know a thing about them.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Copy and paste your text here.

Go to http://imageshack.us/ (or another host site) and upload all the pictures.

After you upload the pictures you can put them in where they belong.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What is the size of your word document?

according to the table in the attachment it can only be 100K and if you have pics and stuff embbed into the document it will go over that in a hurry.
just a thought,

you could convert the word doc to a PDF file. they the size would go way down.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;708353 said:


> What is the size of your word document?
> 
> according to the table in the attachment it can only be 100K and if you have pics and stuff embbed into the document it will go over that in a hurry.
> just a thought,
> ...


I use photobucket which has links, just post the link here and it is easy.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am converting them to PDF files now but it looks like they will still be a little big. One shows it is 116KB so I will look into a host site.

Thanks.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Hopefully this works.

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=attachingsyntheticropetgy2.pdf

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=attachingsyntheticropetvs5.pdf


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry folks, I am experminting, trying to get them more readable.





I guess this is as big as they get.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

All you have to do is click on the image shack link.
Go to more pics from this user.
Then they come up in a PDF file.
And can read in full size.


and nice job by the way but i really dont get the point of adding two to four strands.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Fox. Some of the guys were talking about breaking their cables and synthetic ropes when a winch was used to operate the snowplows on their ATV's. This is how I solved the problems several years ago. I haven't broken a rope since I started running mulitple lines off the drum.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya i guess that's a good way to fix that problem lol. I just stuck with my cable and its never broke and isn't wearing that much so im set for know at least!


----------

